# Wingan inlet 5/4/08



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all just woundering if anyones interested in a trip down to Wingan Inlet a yakkers dream, myself, my dad and about 5-7 other people are heading down on saturday the 5th of April for a week.
If anyones interested let me know and ill give you some details on whats there and what you need to take.

cheers
Tim


----------

